# How to join large wood slabs for counter tops



## Cajunquick (Oct 26, 2017)

I need help joining large sinker cypress slabs for a countertops. I have 3 10 ft x 25in x 3in thick slabs. I will need to join one end to end to extend the countertop and one corner. I have some wood working tools and I can purchase what I may need. I was thinking tabled lap joints for end to end. I was hoping to use a router for this. I will take any advice since I am a new to woodworking. Thank you.


----------



## Cajunquick (Oct 26, 2017)

Here are some pics


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*others may disagree ...*

Because end grain to end grain glue is the weakest joinery, I would make a mechanically strong joint like a sliding dovetail which is a bit advanced.....

OR I would rip the planks in half so I could make a staggered joint ... two shorts on both sides of a long. This provides much greater glue surface and will look "intended" rather than a joint that was second choice.

Assuming your countertops will have one live edge, that will work. If they are double live edge, you will have to plan it out more carefully.
There was no length mentioned so.... just guessing on all this.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

I would use a T alloy extrusion. Can be obtained in variety of colours.
johnep


----------



## Cajunquick (Oct 26, 2017)

Johnnep1934. Can you explain more about the aluminum extrusion use. As a guide for the router or as a rod.


----------



## Cajunquick (Oct 26, 2017)

Woodnthings. The long run of the countertop is 14 ft, so a 4ft extension. The problems are the weight. Each slab weighs about 400+ pounds. Also would have a 5ft corner section. I'm thinking of a 45.


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

Finger joints or just a half-lap would work as long as you have extra length to implement the joint. I might be tempted to leave them disconnected and rely on the supporting framework to keep them in alignment. That's a lot of weight.


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kitchen-W...ip-End-Section-Cap-Corner-Joint-/330768326711

These are alloy. Plastic ones also available.
johnep


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make a layout in scale*



Cajunquick said:


> I need help joining large sinker cypress slabs for a countertops. I have 3 10 ft x 25in x 3in thick slabs. I will need to join one end to end to extend the countertop and one corner. I have some wood working tools and I can purchase what I may need. I was thinking tabled lap joints for end to end. I was hoping to use a router for this. I will take any advice since I am a new to woodworking. Thank you.





Cajunquick said:


> Woodnthings. The long run of the countertop is 14 ft, so a 4ft extension. The problems are the weight. Each slab weighs about 400+ pounds. Also would have a 5ft corner section. I'm thinking of a 45.


Using a scale of 1" equals 1 ft make a drawing. If you cut 4 ft on of the slabs and add it to the other, you will get your 14 ft length, but still at 25" wide. If that's OK, then it's on to the 5 ft "corner" section.... HUH? Is the total length now 19 ft? I ain't gettin' it? 

If your widths are OK at 25", then it's just a matter of joining the pieces end to end ... IF the grain runs lengthwise for the entire run.
We are gonna need a sketch to make sense of this.... well I will at least.:surprise2:


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I would install a 3/4” thick blind spline which would join the two or more slabs. This spline would start about 1 1/4” from the edge and run to 1 1/4” of the opposite edge. It would act closely to a mortise and Tenon. I would cut it as deeply as I could for the maximum support. This will be a stout joint.


----------



## Cajunquick (Oct 26, 2017)

Thanks everyone I will take your advice. I will try me best to share some pictures of the counter tops.


----------

